# Manure Nitrogen on Frozen Soil Or Snow.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/crops/fertilizers/what-happens-to-nitrogen-when-manure-is-applied-on-frozen-soil-or-snow


----------

